
Trump administration to pay hospitals to treat uninsured COVID-19 patients - AndrewBissell
https://www.wsj.com/articles/trump-administration-plans-to-pay-hospitals-to-treat-uninsured-coronavirus-patients-11585927877
======
bediger4000
I can only read the first couple of paragraphs, because paywall, but does the
article have the phrase "single payer", "socialized medicine" or "medicare for
all" in it? If not, why not?

